# Fischereiverein Vorteile/Nachteile?



## Squad_13 (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo
Hab vor mich demnächst bei unserem Fischereiverein anzumelden.
Meine erste und wichtigste Frage ist : Muss ich mir noch extra Tageskarten für die Vereinsgewässer kaufen?

Was sind die allgemeinen Vor-/Nachteile eines solchen Vereines?


----------



## micha84 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischereiverein Vorteile/Nachteile?*

Hey

also bei unserem Verein in der Ortschaft ist es so: Man muss Beitrittgebühren (300€) + Jahresgebühren (220€) als neues Mitglied bezahlen. Man bekommt dafür Jahreskarten zu allen Seen und Flüssen wo der Verein pachtet man kann dan 80€ zurückbekommen in den man für den Verein arbeiten verrichtet an den Seen.

Der Vorteil ist wohl das man mit viele anderen Anglern in Gespräch kommt und somit viele Tipps bekommt auch Freundschaften lassen sich leichter binden. Auch tritt man einer "Gemeinschaft" der gleichgesinten ein.


Der Nachteil für mich ist das man bei vielen Angelvereine hohe Gebühren zahlen muss. Auch bin am See/Fluss lieber Ananym statt das alle 5min. irgendwer vorbei kommt um mit einem zu reden.


----------



## Sonic84 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischereiverein Vorteile/Nachteile?*

Alter Schwede...

des sind ja wirklich mal bomben gebühren.

naja, wenns wasser dann passt und Fisch gibt....


MfG Sonic


----------



## wusel345 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischereiverein Vorteile/Nachteile?*

Als einzigen Nachteil sehe ich die manchmal hohen Kosten, die anfallen, wenn man einem Angelverein beitritt = Aufnahmegebühr + Jahresbeitrag + die Kosten für die Nichterfüllung des Arbeitseinsatzes an den Gewässern, der dann eventuell in Rechnung gestellt wird. Leistet man seine vom Verein auferlegten Arbeitsstunden am Wasser ab (bei uns sind es 6 Stdn/Jahr.), so entfallen diese Kosten, die sich zwischen 30 und 60 Euro im Jahr bewegen können. Ein Arbeitseinsatz findet immer in der Gemeinschaft statt und kann sehr lustig und informativ sein.  Die Aufnahmegebühr wird nur einmalig erhoben.

Zu deiner Frage mit den Tageskarten: Nein, die in der  vom Verein erworbenen Angelerlaubnis aufgeführten Seen, Flüsse oder Teiche sind mit dem Erwerb der Jahreskarte (Mitgliedschaft im Verein) für dich unter Beachtung der gesetzlichen und vom Verein aufgestellten Vorschriften frei zu beangeln. Möglich ist, dass der Verein für bestimmte Gewässer mit Edelfischbesatz (Forelle, Saibling, Äsche usw.) gesondert Karten ausgibt, die dann extra erworben werden müssen. Bei uns ist es die Kanalkarte, die im Jahresbeitrag nicht enthalten ist. 

Ist man kein Vereinsmuffel, beteiligt sich am Vereinsleben und knüpft Kontakte zu seinen angelnden Kollegen, so wird man viel erfahren über gute Stellen an den Gewässern des Vereins, Köderfragen werden erörtert und beantwortet und vieles mehr.

Aber erkundige dich vorher, was der Verein leistet, wie er besetzt und welche Gewässer er sein Eigen nennt oder gepachtet hat. Fahre oder gehe zu den Gewässern und versuche, mit den Kollegen ins Gespräch zu kommen, um etwas über das Gewässer und den Verein zu erfahren. 

Ein weiterer Vorteil der Mitgleidschaft in einem Angelverein ist, man kann zu den Gewässern fahren und fischen, wann es einem beliebt und ist nicht auf Öffnungszeiten der Ausgabestellen angewiesen. Da ich oft spontan losfahre habe ich die Mitgliedschaft in unserem Verein noch nie bereut. Auch die Kostenrechnnung sagt mir, dass ich nur 8 mal losfahren muss und ich habe den Jahresbeitrag schon raus. Aber bei 8 mal im Jahr bleibt es bei mir nicht und so rechnet sich für mich auf jeden Fall die Mitgliedschaft. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir einige Fragen zu deiner Zufriedenheit beantworten. 

Petri Heil wünscht
Rüdiger


----------



## wusel345 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischereiverein Vorteile/Nachteile?*

Moin Micha84,

ich habe mir in GoggleEarth mal deine Heimat (Albstadt) angeschaut und nix blaues gefunden, was auf Wasser hindeutet. Wo angelt ihr denn dort auf der Alb? 

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## paule79 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischereiverein Vorteile/Nachteile?*

Hi,
ich bin auch Mitglied eines Angelvereins.

Der Jahresbeitrag beträgt 70€ und die Aufnahmegebühr 240€ dann kommen nochmals 10€ für Schlüsselgebühren dazu.
Von vielen Leuten wird immer der Arbeitseinsatz im Verein bejammert,was ich nicht verstehe,denn wir wollen doch alle vernünftig angeln können und dazu muß eben was getan werden.Außerdem überschreiten die 4-5 Arbeitsstunden im Jahr auch nicht dem zumutbaren Zeitraum. 
Wer nicht kommt zahlt 50€,was ich persönlich vollkommen in Ordnung finde.

Der Vorteil daran ist,ich kann angeln gehen wann ich möchte und muß mich nicht erst noch um Karten kümmern.
Z.B ein total verregneter Herbsttag und auf einmal klart es so richtig auf,das es einem kribbelt ans Wasser zu gehen.

In unserem Verein wird viel unternommen.
Hegeangeln am Vereinsgewässer.
Angeln an anderen Gewässern.
Grillfest
Nachtangeln etc.
Teilweise wird sogar mit dem Bus weiter weg gefahren.
Für diese Angeltage muß nichts zusätzlich gezahlt werden.
Nun ja bei ca.300 Mitglieder und ca.40 Leuten,die bei den Vereinsangeln dabei sind ist es ja auch kein Problem.

Ich finde Verein toll.

MfG 
Carsten


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischereiverein Vorteile/Nachteile?*

Naja - also - ein Verein KANN Vorteile bieten, wie die Kollegen das schon treffend beschrieben haben.

ABER es gibt auch die Schattenseiten - Geltungsdrang einzelner "hochwichtiger" Angelkollegen, die zu Hause & auf der Arbeit nix zu melden haben, aber im Verein dann ne ganz große Nummer sind und "Macht" haben (*Gelächter*) & "Gemauschel" auf Vorstandsebene - Django-mäßige "Terminator-Kontrolleure" usw...!

Es steht und fällt mit dem "Klima" im Verein - manche Vereine sind mir zu typisch deutsch & vereinsmeier-mäßig - aber manche machen auch durchaus Spaß & die Gemeinschaft bietet die o.g. Vorteile!

Wenn jedoch ein Kontrolleur des Vereins mit Feldstecher im Unterholz in Tarnklamotten lauert, um endlich jemand wegen irgendwas zu überführen und sich in 14 Tagen 16 Mal die Papiere zeigen läßt, dann kann einen das schon manchmal wundern....!

...ebenso wundert es, wenn man als "braver" Angler andauernd & beinahe schikanös kontrolliert wird, während einige "fragwürdige" Gruppierungen, die oft in Horden auftreten und ihre Goldzähne in der Sonne glänzen lassen NIEMALS kontrolliert werden....naja...ist wohl einfacher, bei den "netten" Kollegen einen raushängen zu lassen, als die zu kontrollieren, die Schonzeiten, Fanglimits und Mindestmaße nicht einmal vom Hörensagen kennen............. 

;O)

E.

PS:

...lustig ist auch, wenn dieser Kontrolleur nachts schwarz gekleidet ohne Begrüßung & ohne Lampe aus dem Unterholz springt, um die Papiere einzusehen und dann von 2 Hunden erstmal "umgelegt" wird, nachdem diese aufgerschreckt & aus ihrem Schlaf gerissen wurden....hihihihi....seitdem kündigt er sich freundlich an, wenn er meinen Wagen sieht!


----------



## daoxxnsepp (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischereiverein Vorteile/Nachteile?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Naja - also - ein Verein KANN Vorteile bieten, wie die Kollegen das schon treffend beschrieben haben.
> 
> ABER es gibt auch die Schattenseiten - Geltungsdrang einzelner "hochwichtiger" Angelkollegen, die zu Hause & auf der Arbeit nix zu melden haben, aber im Verein dann ne ganz große Nummer sind und "Macht" haben (*Gelächter*) & "Gemauschel" auf Vorstandsebene - Django-mäßige "Terminator-Kontrolleure" usw...!
> 
> ...



Du hast offenbar eine Ablehnung gegenüber Kontrolleure und das Thema verfehlt!
Dem TE ging es nicht um Kontrolleure sondern ob er Mitglied im Verein werden soll oder nicht.
Als Nichtmitglied wird dieser genau sooft Kontrolliert wie ein Mitglied oder auch nicht!
Wenn der TE oft zum Fischen geht, kommt er an einer Mitgliedschaft nicht vorbei, da Jahreskarten sich oft bereits nach wenigen male Angeln im Vergleich zu dem Tageskarten rechnen.


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischereiverein Vorteile/Nachteile?*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Du hast offenbar eine Ablehnung gegenüber Kontrolleure und das Thema verfehlt!
> Dem TE ging es nicht um Kontrolleure sondern ob er Mitglied im Verein werden soll oder nicht.
> Als Nichtmitglied wird dieser genau sooft Kontrolliert wie ein Mitglied oder auch nicht!
> Wenn der TE oft zum Fischen geht, kommt er an einer Mitgliedschaft nicht vorbei, da Jahreskarten sich oft bereits nach wenigen male Angeln im Vergleich zu dem Tageskarten rechnen.


 
Es ging mehr darum, auch mal die Schattenseiten aufzuzeigen, die bei deutschen "Vereinsmeiern" nicht sooooo selten zu sein scheinen.

Ich bin ein großer Freund von Kontrollen & Kontrolleuren, wenn sie gut & angemessen durchgeführt werden.

Aus meiner persönlichen Vereinserfahrung heraus, war dies für mich ein inneres Bedürfnis, dem TE auch mal auf diese möglichen Auswüchse hinzuweisen (weil er danach fragte!), da er nach Vorteilen & NACHTEILEN fragte - ich sehe z.B. in "Möchtegern-Vereins-Djangos" einen Nachteil...wenn auch einen amüsanten!

...und ich bin auch in diesem Verein geblieben & amüsiere mich eigentlich über Menschen, die im Leben nichts zu sagen haben, dann aber im Verein gerne einen "Dicken" machen.

Hinsichtlich der Jahreskarte, die es oft nur für Vereinsmitglieder gibt, gilt (worauf ich schon verwies!...s.o.) das von den Kollegen bereits geschriebene.

Aber manche Gewässer bieten auch Jahreskarten, ohne Zwangs-Vereins-Mitgliedschaft, was auch seinen Reiz hat!

;O)

E.


----------



## Tim. (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischereiverein Vorteile/Nachteile?*

verein bedingt ja , konnte aber die arbeitsstunden nimmer leisten, wegen schichtarbeit, und musste 120€ strafe bezahlen.

genau deswegen bin ich jetzt in keinem verein mehr, kann angeln ohne verpflichtung. mache es jetzt schon seit 4 jahren und bereue nichts. und 2 jahreskarten ohne verein kosten auch net mehr als jahresbeitrag für verein.

möchte die unabhängigkeit nimmer missen , gefällt mir ein gewässer nimmer, wechsle ich. Im verrein biste "gebunden".


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischereiverein Vorteile/Nachteile?*

Stimmt schon Tim, aber es gibt halt´ leider auch den Fall, dass manche interessanten Gewässer der Umgebung fest in Vereinshand sind und man *nur* über die Mitgliedschaft mit Jahreskarte dort angeln kann - dann ist der Verein ein MUSS, wenn man dort angeln möchte, aber ansonsten angle ich auch lieber "vereins-frei", wenn möglich!

E.


----------



## Marco 82 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischereiverein Vorteile/Nachteile?*

Falls du die Wahlmöglichkeit zwischen mehreren Vereinen hast, würde ich mich vorher informieren, ob es eine Jugendgruppe gibt, oder überhaupt Mitglieder in deinem Alter.
Bei mir im Verein hats schon öfter den Fall gegeben, das einzelne Jugendliche eingetreten sind und dann auch schnell wieder draußen waren, weil sie sich zwischen den ganzen "alten Säcken" (ist nicht böse gemeint) nicht wohlgefühlt haben, ich bin da neben einem Anderen noch der Jüngste, danach gehts steil nach oben mit dem Alter der Mitgleider, die sind auch alle in Ordnung, aber für einen Jugendlichen ist es denke ich schon wichtig, dass das er sich da auch wohlfühlt und gerne hingeht und dazu gehören irgendwie auch ein paar Kumpels im gleichen Alter, finde ich, darum würde ich vorher mal reinschnuppern und gucken ob es passt.

Gruß Marco


----------



## micha84 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischereiverein Vorteile/Nachteile?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Moin Micha84,
> 
> ich habe mir in GoggleEarth mal deine Heimat (Albstadt) angeschaut und nix blaues gefunden, was auf Wasser hindeutet. Wo angelt ihr denn dort auf der Alb?
> 
> Gruß, Rüdiger





Du kannst gerne Angelverein Forelle Albstadt anschauen #6

Die haben gerade 2 oder 3 Flüsse gepachtet einer davon ist Donau. Ich angle am besten beim Sigmaringen in der nähe von Kauchenwies da gibt es relativ grössere Baggerseen aber rund um Albstadt gibt es wirklich keine angelmöglichkeiten ohne Auto ist man hier verloren was das angeln angeht. Die Jungangler von dem Verein hat es relativ gut die dürfen in den kleinen Bach angeln wo viele Forellen sind ist aber nur Jungangler leider.


----------



## Patrick S. (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischereiverein Vorteile/Nachteile?*

Junge junge...bei euch sind die Gebühren aber doch sehr erschreckend...

Ich bin gestern in den Fischerei Verein Hannover eingetreten und mußte lediglich 182,50 € bezahlen.

90 Euro Jahresgebühr,
80 Euro Beitritt
10 Euro für Vereinsnadel, Papiere etc.
2,50 Euro für Schlüssel.

Der FVH ist mit seinen knapp 4300 Mitgliedern einer der größten Vereine Niedersachsens und hat eine Menge Gewässer (18 Gewässer incl. drei Flüsse) zu bieten. Gut, das Hannover soviele Gewässer hat.

Also wenn mir ein Gewässer nicht gefällt, gibt es noch viele viele andere.

In diesem Sinne...ich bin für ein Verein und deren Gemeinschaft.


----------

